# Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 PM



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets kick off a road trip, tough stretch coming up...

*Nets' record when Petey does their game threads: 9-2!*

-Petey


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

West Coast trip, but we don't face many tough teams. I think we can win at least 3 games hopefully 4.


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

The Nets record is 20 and 20. So isn't the next game Game 41? Or am I on some Lawrence Frank mathematics.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



purplehaze89 said:


> The Nets record is 20 and 20. So isn't the next game Game 41? Or am I on some Lawrence Frank mathematics.


Ah... you are right. Interesting.

When I started to do the game threads, I copied over the last one, changed the #of game, who the Nets played, date and time. Don't know when it got screwed up. 

But since they are winning, I'm leaving it... and gonna continue on my awkward count!

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

The Nets have to pound a struggling team like the Kings to a pulp. Continue the strong defensive performance, dont give sacramento a shred of confidence.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

we usually do real bad on west coast trips. hopefully we can carry our recent strong play out west and win some games!


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Petey said:


> Ah... you are right. Interesting.
> 
> When I started to do the game threads, I copied over the last one, changed the #of game, who the Nets played, date and time. Don't know when it got screwed up.
> 
> ...


great now you jinxed it :rant:


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Very interesting perimeter matchup

KIDD-BIBBY
CARTER-MARTIN
JEFFERSON-ARTEST


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Yankanetics is supposed to have the keys to the game.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Petey, Let's go for 10!:yay:


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



ravor44 said:


> Petey, Let's go for 10!:yay:


mancrush?

haha, just kidding - a bit


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

WILL RJ play ?

is he going to have a surgery?


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

i would be estatic with 3-2, ok with 2-3.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jarkid said:


> WILL RJ play ?
> 
> is he going to have a surgery?


Surgery.

-Petey


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Petey said:


> Ah... you are right. Interesting.
> 
> When I started to do the game threads, I copied over the last one, changed the #of game, who the Nets played, date and time. Don't know when it got screwed up.
> 
> ...


no petey change it everything must be perfect! wow i havent posted in a while.........


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm going to be there.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Petey said:


> Surgery.
> 
> -Petey


poo.


----------



## Krakista (Apr 13, 2005)

Minus RJ, I think we still have the personnel to beat the Kings. The worst that could happen is for Ron Artest to lockdown Vince Carter defensively and force him to take 3-pointers.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

We haven't won at Arco since '97, but hopefully, the bench will keep clicking. I wonder if Boki will have a hard time adjusting to being a starter. Sometimes, it's hard for players to make that transition; they seem to fit into bench roles better.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



roro26 said:


> We haven't won at Arco since '97, but hopefully, the bench will keep clicking. I wonder if Boki will have a hard time adjusting to being a starter. Sometimes, it's hard for players to make that transition; they seem to fit into bench roles better.


Well well, I haven't done every game thread since 97 when the Nets have played in arco.

Nor are the Kings as good as a team as they were then!

Have faith!

-Petey


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Petey said:


> Well well, I haven't done every game thread since 97 when the Nets have played in arco.
> 
> Nor are the Kings as good as a team as they were then!
> 
> -Petey


Agreed. I think the streak is about to be over. :meditate: 

And, I get to finally see a Nets Game! Thank you, Rogers West.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

Krakista said:


> Minus RJ, I think we still have the personnel to beat the Kings. The worst that could happen is for Ron Artest to lockdown Vince Carter defensively and *force him to take 3-pointers*.


artest doesnt have to force him to do that...


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



roro26 said:


> We haven't won at Arco since '97, but hopefully, the bench will keep clicking. I wonder if Boki will have a hard time adjusting to being a starter. Sometimes, it's hard for players to make that transition; they seem to fit into bench roles better.


I mean - we have Mikki who went thru the exact same thing that boki is gonna go thru, so i guess boki can learn from wat mikki did and not suck it up as a starter


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Vincanity15311 said:


> I mean - we have Mikki who went thru the exact same thing that boki is gonna go thru, so i guess boki can learn from wat mikki did and not suck it up as a starter


I think Boki will adapt to it fairly quickly. It'll be nice to have his pure-shooting capability, and hustle on D.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



JoeOtter15 said:


> artest doesnt have to force him to do that...


haha, nice.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Aurelino said:


> haha, nice.


Haha, nice. So well placed line w/ your avatar and all!

Neither line as humorous as why Walker shots so many 3s... because there are no 4s. LOL

Someone... PLEASE post that image again!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I can't find the vbookie for this game


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

Kings are down this year, great time to steal one from them at Arco.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

I hate such late games.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



2dumb2live said:


> I hate such late games.


this is a good time for me, as i will prolly be up all night studying.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Damn this game is at 10, why?


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



HB said:


> Damn this game is at 10, why?


Gotta love West-Coast times. :nonono:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Let's see if my idea of going to bed at 5:30 and waking up about 10 minutes ago works, so I can actually see the whole game. I hate West Coast games.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go nets go


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Hassan Adams starts!!! I have seen it all..


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

adams start?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

That's the truth!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

ok


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

adams staring really?? wow thats too cool


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I expected Boki, maybe Wright to start, but not Adams, I am so psyched up for this game.


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

I can see adams disrupting artest, and having a good game.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Dude, Mikki is gonna be pumped up for Hassan, what a cool game it's gonna be.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Hassan staring is making me hyper already.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go nets go


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

High Octane baby!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

adams is starting cause he can play defense. Kings have two great scorers on the wings in Kevin Martin (the one we should be most worried about) and Ron Artest.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

yesss...Kidd to Adams alleys!! AND TVU PLAYER TO WATCH...PWNAGE!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

nvm.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice to see Hassan starting. Damn, Artest shaved his mohawk.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Sac on the tip.
Thomas misses.
Adams airball.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mikki almost steals the tip... Kings call movement to Thomas, can't hit, Nets board.

Kidd to moore, backing... stripped, Adams gets it... fires up a 3 to beat the shot clock... air ball, 24 second violation.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Adams is too late to know the clock


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kings turns it over…. Adams really active.

Adams, Kidd, Carter posting… hits the jumper as he takes a fade.

Artiest around the screen by his own man, Nets control the board.

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Sac turnsover, 
Vince fadeaway deuce.
no good sac.
Collins offensive foul.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

vc for 2


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn, Collins offensive foul


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Adams solid D
Shakey O
Carter turnover.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins called on the O Foul as he’s moving.

Bibby bringing it up… Martin, Adams steal. Carter attacking, feeds Adams, can’t get to it. Martin with the flip and can’t hit. Nets board…

Pass over to Carter and he was out of bounds.

Little more than 2 minutes, 4 Nets turnovers.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn, Carter, turnovers for 4


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby to Artest… roll won’t go, Brad Miller board, and the put back.

Kidd, Collins, air ball, Miller board.

Brad Miller, Martin… can’t hit, Kidd taps to Moore.

Kidd, Moore… hits the jumper! Krstic like distance.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

stupid collins, no jumper


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Adams goes down… Bibby can’t hit the 3.

Moore chases down the long board, but steps out of bounds.

Collins called on the hold. 2 quick fouls on Collins, Cliff in.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Mikki for 2


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

collins...please don't shoot...


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

robinson in for collins ALREADY. miller hits jumper, tied, 4-4


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

stupid Mikki , you should not grab that outbounding rebound !


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

MIkki Moore!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby to Miller and hits the long jumper.

Kidd bringing it up… Carter… Kidd posting… Cliff, can’t hit, Moore huge board… attacks and hits off glass!

Nets tip it out of bounds, Kings ball.

-Petey


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

posted kidd, kicked out to robinson, fires 3, misses, moore off. reb, off the glass+in. 6-4 nets


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Remember when Bibby & Kidd were rival pt guards in the league. Now it's Nash & Kidd.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Collins with his 2nd foul...Cliffy in...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

stop turn over.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Moore is REAL!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby, Miller… Kmart, drops the 3.

Carter 1 on 1 with Artest, Cliff, Moore and drops it (jumper)!

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Carter to the cup!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Moore is beastly!!! nice hustle


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Mikki !


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

kings swing ball,kevin martin left open, hits ugly 3, moore hits shot on the other end.

thomas scores.

sac 9-8

CARTER SLAMS IT nets 10-9


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

WTF??!!! I'm on DirecTV Leauge Pass and they are blacking the game out (obviously accidentally since I'm in Florida). Anyone else having a problem?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest… Bibby drives and Thomas uncontested slam.

Carter around Moore’s screen, major extension and the slam.

Kings can’t hit, Cliff called on the loose ball foul.

-Petey


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

CARTER POSTERIZED KENNY THOMAS THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!! aaah


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

Mikki Moore is my f'n idol at this point.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter dunks


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

3rd Nets team foul.

Miller finds Artest on the cut to the hoop, hits and Adams fouls him. Going to the line with the chance to put the Kings up 2.

But Nets timeout.

11-10, Kings, 6:33 to play.

-Petey


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

bad foul by adams. artest with the bucket and the foul.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VINCE TO THE RIM!!! wooo


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

hm. adams can't contain artest, artest gets down low, gets the ball, hassan tries to guard him, fouls, and1...free throw coming up after the break.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn it.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

good drive by carter


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

we'll be seeing some Wright in this game...Boki prolly at the 4 position.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

hard to contain the damn artest.


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

*I REPEAT: WTF??!!! I'm on DirecTV Leauge Pass and they are blacking the game out (obviously accidentally since I'm in Florida). Anyone else having a problem?*


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

yahoo PBP is only a little retarted.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

airballs


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Back to action:

Artest at the line, gets the roll.
74$ free throw shooter.

Kidd, Carter, Adams, Kidd, Carter... air ball on the long 3.

-Petey


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

carter air ball from 3.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Seems like Carter is into it tonight...as if RJ being out makes him realize he has to step his game up. Less than 6 minutes in and he's sweating perfusely...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Air Ball Party...


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

let's go Nets!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Petey said:


> Back to action:
> 
> Artest at the line, gets the roll.
> *74$ free throw shooter.*
> ...


haha


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Carter Benched!


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

Unleash Bernard!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

vince out, house in


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

MrCharisma said:


> Seems like Carter is into it tonight...as if RJ being out makes him realize he has to step his game up. Less than 6 minutes in and he's sweating perfusely...


As soon as I said that he goes 0-2 with an air ball...oops, jinx'd it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby bringing it up… Miller, Bibby tracks it down, Miller, pass off Cliff, Nets push, Kidd can’t hit the pull up. Kings ball. Artest blows by Adams, Moore help, Artest flips up, back of the backboard.

Nets can’t hit other end. Bibby drives, leaves for Thomas who hits.

Carter can’t hit.

Kings can’t hit, ball out of bounds, but Kings ball.

House in. Carter out. Early…

Bibby to Thomas again who hits.

Collins is missed.

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Kidd long 2


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn... we need RJ


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Kidd has a habit of having a foot or toe on the line when he shoots deep "3's".


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

kidd hits jumpshott "off of ball movement"


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we're losing


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Nets r cold


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd for 2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff can’t hit. Moore O Board. Kidd with the foot on the line jumper… and it goes.

Artest, Kmart… Artest… Kmart… Martin can’t hit, Kidd the board… Adams, Cliff… can’t hit, Kings’ board.

Martin attacking… Kidd the foul, to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

maybe vince lost his contacts again


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Nachbar for Adams


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

ha!! eddie house is bangin bibby's sister. YEAAAAH!

robinson misses 3, he shouldn't shoot those for a while...
martin fouled by kidd
'reef checks in for thomas.
martin 2-2

sac up 18-12


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

5th Nets team foul.
Kings don’t have a single foul.
SAR in.
Kmart drops the 1st.
Kmart hits the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thank goodness for this application, directtv decided to be stupid tonight


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC is a bad shooter.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Strok-i !!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

house misses 3, robinson gets off. reb, nachbar hits 3!!!!!!!!!!!! kidd gets steal, gets assist to house!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

House, kidd, Boki, House… can’t hit, Cliff board. Boki… drops the 3.

Nets down 3.

Kmart, Miller, Kidd the steal… finds House… off the backboard, good!

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

boki for 3


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Kidd steal, bounce pass to House for a layup!!
Artest for 3
Mikki for 2
Nets ball


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

mikki is unstoppable.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

let's go Boki!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd almost steals it again… Nets rotating… out to Artest, drops the 3. DAMNIT!

Moore slips through and drops a bucket!

Nets go Zone.

Artest, Biby, Kmart can’t hit, Miller knocks it out of bounds, timeout.

-Petey


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

kidd's goin crazy on D.

artest hits WIDE OPEN 3 tho,

mikki slips inside for 2.

martin wide open, corner 3, misses. miller misses off. reb, goes out of bounds. sac up 21-19


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

without VC, this is a different team.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

WHOA WHAT A PASS BY KIDD!! excellent...


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

mikki has 8 in the 1st quarter.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn, Kidd , no defense on artest


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

i love the zone. i was waiting to see this.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

im glad frank sat carter early to send a message. after a nice start, carter throws up 2 terrible shots. it needs to stop


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

maybe we really need play like Suns,

run and run and shoot.

and a dominating big man


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Calling it now: Mikki Moore carrer high


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



jarkid said:


> without VC, this is a different team.


house runs, boki is a (taller) 3 pt shooter, and the defense is great. the offense ain't that bad.

without hassan in, it's very different, too. and without collins.

can't single VC out.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



jarkid said:


> without VC, this is a different team.


just wondering...i'm not trying to attack you or anything, but why do you have a vince display picture?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Someone go bait Artest. 

Kidd, finds Moore on the pick and roll, Moore fouled. Should had have that dunk. Step slow.

Williamson foul.

Moore misses the 1st.
Moore drops the 2nd.

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



elsaic15 said:


> im glad frank sat carter early to send a message. after a nice start, carter throws up 2 terrible shots. it needs to stop


carter's a lil rusty on offense, and his defense is iffy. he needed to get taken out in favor of...house, who has more offense.

williamson is in, fouls moore, moore goes 1 for 2.

reef airballs(gets blocked by robinson) to williamson, gets fouled.

nets playing great D.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

LOL wtf, am i watching from someone's TV? it just switched to the lakers and now someone is trying to find the nets lol...


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

boone in for mikki.

robinson knocks ball out of artest's hands, goes out of bounds, kings ball...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i like Mikki Moore


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

house should've shot it before the buzzer. duh. dunno what kidd was doin.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kmart up top… down to SAR, air ball (Cliff block), Williamson board. Moore the foul.
Can’t hit the 1st. Rims out.
Boone in. Garcia in. Moore out for the Nets.
Can’t hit, house long board.

Brings it up… Kidd, Boki cutting to the rack, Artest steal… loses the ball, but out on the Nets.

5th Nets turnover.
Nets stay Zone, Bibby can’t hit, Cliff board. Kidd to House, can’t hit the 3, Boki BOARD!

Kidd, Cliff, House, won’t go. Kings control off Boone’s tip.

Bibby holding…

Attacking… Artest, can’t hit. Cliff board. House… Kidd, flips up, no good. Wonder why House didn’t push and shoot.

Nets down 20-21 after 1.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn, we have to beat them in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mogriffjr said:


> LOL wtf, am i watching from someone's TV? it just switched to the lakers and now someone is trying to find the nets lol...


I've had that happen to me before.

TVUplayer?

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And it seems as if this feed is a few minutes late, but oh well beats not getting anything


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Petey said:


> I've had that happen to me before.
> 
> TVUplayer?
> 
> -Petey


yeah, that was odd haha...i'm like GIMME MY NETS!!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

If the game is on TVU Player, i need help, cuz my TVU player somehow stopped working and i dunno why.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Mogriffjr,

the controller like to change the channel when in the timeout.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter back... Side out, Nets ball. House, Carter, House, Boki... HITS THE 3!

Nets up 2!

-Petey


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Petey said:


> I've had that happen to me before.
> 
> TVUplayer?
> 
> -Petey


same here. tvu


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

the tvuplayer channel plays nba games, the guy always swithces to another game on commercials


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

HB said:


> And it seems as if this feed is a few minutes late, but oh well beats not getting anything


Don't you have league pass? I don't ever remember you using TVU before?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

boki for 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Down to SAR, spins, loses Cliff and hits.

House, Carter… can’t hit. Carter down.

Garcia blocked by Boone, Solmons, Artest… hits the 2 with the shot clock winding down.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

i think its been about 16 months since vince got a call


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Man for a 'superstar' player VC sure doesn't get many calls. Not fair!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Boki for 3
Artest for 3 ..Damn
Carter offensive. Ugggh!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn.. you .. Vince


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Boone rejected on the other end… out to Garcia, can’t hit, Carter board… Carter pushing, Carter offensive foul. His 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

dammit my TVU player isnt working and i really wanna watch the game


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vince is not a player


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Boooom


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Ohhhhhh Josh with the nasty put back dunk!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marcus Williams in. House out.
Hey Douby in!
Solmons, Garcia, Williamson using the backboard and hits over Boone.

Marcus, Carter, Boone, Boki… drives, can’t hit, BOONE SLAM OFF THE O BOARD!

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Spliffy vs Doobie


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

cater is playing like he wants to be benched


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Cliff with the nice strip/block from behind! He can't be 40!


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

nice follow by boone


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

SAR inside, CLIFF BLOCK!

Boki, Cliff, Marcus… Cliff, drives, steps in, floater goes down!

Solomons… can’t hit. Boone controls the loose ball!

Carter…. Boki… 3 in and out. Boki looks good tonight.

Douby, Williamson…. Touch foul on Cliff, his 2nd.

Timeout.

Nets down 1, 8:05 to go.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Josh Boone is playing well...really hustling and playing decent D.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

VC is trying to do too much.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

For n e one using TVU player, can u suggest some solutions to the message "Player Cannot be initialized. Check the connection".


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

wonderful. carter is in his "im gonna play like a scrub whos never seen a basketball before" phase today


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



jerkstore said:


> Spliffy vs Doobie


ha, doubie....cliffy must love doubie...


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

cool commercial


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I hope Kidd can shape thing up.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Robinson is the man


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Omega said:


> cool commercial


Very


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vincanity... your internet might has some problem


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Solmons, Williamson can't convert. Marcus to Boki, can't hit.

Solmons, Miller... Douby... loses right to Williamson who hits the open layup.

Marcus... Carter... drives, flips up and hits!

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Nets defense is everywhere...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

vc for floating 2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Williamson puts it down… drives, fouled by Moore. Side out.

This Kings team with Bonzi would be tougher.

Douby, Solmons. Carter the block…. Out to Boki running… great pass to him, and finishes in traffic.

Martin up top… Solmons or whatever his name from the 76ers drives… fouled.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we need jason kidd playing big game tonight


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Boki for fastbreak


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Man....horrible, that was a clear foul on Nachbar yet they called it on VC. lol When VC gets foul calls they are only on the defensive end!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

nice defense by VC...to boki for the dunk....nets up 1...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

That was the 3rd on Carter… Nets thought it was on Boki.

Carter out. Kidd back. 6:20 to go.

Solomons the jumper at the key and it goes.

Kidd, Boki, can’t hit, Moore board… Marcus, Moore…. turns…. Out to Kidd… 3!!!!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd is back


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

great steal and sweet pass. good fast break layup for nack


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

WTH how did Vince get the foul


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest…. Hits the fade away over Boki.

Nets can live with that.

Marcus… Moore, Kidd can’t hit, Kmart board.

Frank is T’ed up. LOL

Timeout. 4:57 left.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

kidd for 3


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



HB said:


> Very


you know which one i was talking about right?


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

amazing, guy cant get a call on the offense but gets called for any silly **** on defense


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

pathetic officiating.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

what did frank get Ted up for?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I hope the ref's don't screw us in the second half


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Haha.

I watched that again and Frank dropped an F-bomb on the ref.

Awesome.

(And BTW, Carter reached in, I rewound it.)


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

A Frank-Bomb?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

the kings' home court advantage is too strong.

damn the refs


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm going to go pray.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Anyone trying to watch the game on DirectTV tonight?

It's getting blacked out here in Harrisburg PA for some reason.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kings knock down the FT... Solomons can't hit, but long board to Martin knocks down the quick one.

Boki can't hit, Kings control.

Miller inside the arch... drops it, Nets timeout.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol replays show it was a foul


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Is there a patron Saint of NBA away games?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn it


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Charlie Brown said:


> Anyone trying to watch the game on DirectTV tonight?
> 
> It's getting blacked out here in Harrisburg PA for some reason.


Its not on directv, but TVU has it


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Charlie Brown said:


> Anyone trying to watch the game on DirectTV tonight?
> 
> It's getting blacked out here in Harrisburg PA for some reason.


Yes and I'm majorly PISSED. I called and complained and they said they are working now to correct the error.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



HB said:


> Its not on directv, but TVU has it


TVU?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Uconn!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we have to win !!


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Man, the rookie can't get a call after being mugged!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Whatever..


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



FOMW said:


> Yes and I'm majorly PISSED. I called and complained and they said they are working now to correct the error.


If you give them a line about how you paid for a product and they are not fulfilling the entire product you will get a credit, like $5 or so...if it is worth it to you.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets can' thit, Boone with the tip and it goes!

Kmart... can't hit on the pass back, Kidd board, Marcus.... doubles, Kings the steal... Bibby to Artest, and he finishes.

Marcus holding his eye... takes a bump by Martin up front... nice move Marcus.

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh wow, Sac can get called for fouls?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marcus out. Kidd, Boki… Kidd… House… in and out. MOORE BOARD!
Fouled.
Side out.
Nets playing with A LOT OF ENERGY!

House, Kidd… down to Boone, Boone turns and fouled. On Brad Miller. Nice.
Hits the 1st.
Nets getting more calls since Frank’s *****.
Can’t hit, Miller board.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

josh boone is ok


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

someone tell me the score please?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kmart can’t hit. Nets come away with it… Kidd to Moore… Moore catches it… and Moore fouled.

MORE NETS CALLS. GOOD JOB FRANK!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Charlie Brown said:


> TVU?


TVU player, and the feed is pretty good too


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Moore knocks down the 1st.
Moore hits again. Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we need Kidd + RUNNING BIG MENS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

cmon nets...let's get it up there!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

boone + moore is good


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

play of the first half!! Franks tech!! he needs to get a T a game!!


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Nets basketball, hustle and fastbreak - Kidd to House for the 3 on the break!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd for 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

High low to Artest, Artest w/ the layup.
Kidd, House… Moore, Kidd… 3!!!
Adams steal, Kidd pushing, out to House… 3!
Down to Miller. Boone knocks away. Nets up 2!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

House for 3


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

House 3!!!


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Josh Boone is having a nice game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins in.

Artest can’ thit, Boone board… Kidd, House… can’t hit, Kmart board.

Kmart throws it away.

Kidd brining it up… House… drives, TO BOONE WHO ROCKS THE RIM!

Bibby, Miller, Artest… gets inside and flips it in.

Kidd brings over, called timeout.

Nets up 47-45. 21.3 left, 19 on the shot clock…

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Boone !!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Boone!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd... burning clock... House... fires, can' thit. Miller board. No good on the half court shot.

Nets up 47-45 at the end of the half.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

House of Bricks is at it again


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

11 points, 2 rebounds, 3 assists for Mikki. Solid half for him.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

nets are playing pretty well. a lot of people stepping up to make up for vince. they need to stop fronting the post players though theyre gettign wide open layup/dunk every time


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 11 points, 2 rebounds, 3 assists for Mikki. Solid half for him.


He SAVED this season for the Nets.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

is Mikki perfect so far?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Moore + Boone >>> Kmart


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



jerkstore said:


> is Mikki perfect so far?


four for four.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I would sorta like to start a pre-emptive "trade Vince" thread...lol..


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

House is streaky. If he hits a few in the second half to start he'll be good to go for the rest of the game.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Good half. I like the energy. Everyone stepping up right now. RJ is out and VC is struggling (hope he gets going in the 2nd half).. but all the others are making things happen with Kidd leading the way.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Mikki Moore 11 points 3 rebounds 3 assists

Josh Boone 7 points 5 rebounds


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I hope Adams is prepared to ball in the 2and half


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



justasking? said:


> Good half. I like the energy. Everyone stepping up right now. RJ is out and VC is struggling (hope he gets going in the 2nd half).. but all the others are making things happen with Kidd leading the way.


hey, it's justasking? ! nice to see you again.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

GO !! NETS.

why is VC always struggling?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Rod Thorn pulls out 3 gems in a weak draft, awesome.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Bibby is on the doughnut!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> hey, it's justasking? ! nice to see you again.


Hi ToddMac. Long time! Hope you're well. 

I just couldn't resist.. Its 11:20pm here and there is work tomorrow. But I just can't help it.. Have to watch the team. Its on TV here. 

Hope we can start this West Coast Trip with a win. That would certainly be a big morale boost for the team with RJ out.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

if VC is still struggling, the uniform would trade him for gasol....


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

GM3 said:


> Rod Thorn pulls out 3 gems in a weak draft, awesome.


Completely agree, House and Mikki to boot.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Hassan has to have some performance in the 2nd half.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Holy **** 5/5


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Carter bringing it up... Nets can't hit. KMart, Some King passes to Bibby, can't hit.

Carter board, Moore hits. 5 of 5 now!

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

wow Moore is GOD.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Adams !!
Adams !!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kmart miss, Miller the long board, lob to Kmart for the finish.

Carter… Kidd, Moore, Adams… drops it as he falls down.

Great Nets ball movement. To Miller, steps in… Thomas back taps to Adams… attacking… 1 of 2, ADAMS FINISHES!

Artest… around the screen and hits.
At least Bibby is not hitting.

Artest with 19.

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Adams, epic..


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

LOL...the Catamounts?

"Your better than that Western Carolina"


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd from the corner hits!

Artest w/ the push off on Adams, O Foul, Artest… ready to go batty? 

Carter, Kidd, Moore… DROPS THE KRSTIC LIKE JUMPER AGAIN!

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

LOL. Marc Jackson, I'm starting to like this guy More and MOORE!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest has it rattle out, Collins board… Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Moore DROPS IT AGAIN!

Kings timeout. LOL

Kings fans ARE NOT HAPPY!

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

rainbow shot...YES...JKIDD BABY!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

give Mikki Moore the *ENTIRE MLE* and pray NO ONE MATCHES.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Moore Again!!! Omg!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

MOORE is not human


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

OMG Mikki Moore 11


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

wowowow more is god again!!!! WOWOW


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

Mikkkki Moooore


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

MIKKI MOORE you are the no.1


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

So maybe Sac will start to defend Moore?


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

MIKkKKKKIIIIII MOOREEEEEEEE


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

collins, you dont deserve to be in the NBA period.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest can't hit, Kidd the board off the tap, Carter, Kidd, Collins... has it stipped by Bibby. Bibby draws contact, Carter with his 4th.

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

We are up by 9!!!

:mob: :mob: :mob:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



justasking? said:


> Hi ToddMac. Long time! Hope you're well.
> 
> I just couldn't resist.. Its 11:20pm here and there is work tomorrow. But I just can't help it.. Have to watch the team. Its on TV here.
> 
> Hope we can start this West Coast Trip with a win. That would certainly be a big morale boost for the team with RJ out.


good stuff, I'm glad you've got your priorities in line :biggrin:


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

ha we don't need VC tonight with Moore flaming...


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

carter with his 4th.. no rj.. kidd make it happen..


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd for 2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

House in, Carter out.
Bibby can’t hit the 1st.
Bibby drops the 2nd.
Crowd is booing Bibby and he is cheering the crowd to boo him more.

Kidd with the jumper.
Kings turns it over, House to Kidd, No good, Artest clears it.
Artest, miller, Kmart… air ball, Collins board, Kidd to House, no good. Miller board.

Kmart… Artest, Miller, can’t hit, Kidd board, Adams… has it… and Brad Miller w/ the clothesline. LOL

Kings are such a joke of a team.

Artest to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

carter u are useless.. i am sick and tired of you struggling every goddamn game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Adams gets the roll.
To think this was at one time one of the loudest places in the NBA.
Can’t hit, Miller board.

Solmons… Miller, attacking, Blocked, Kidd, NO LOOK TO MOORE ATTACKING! SLAM!

Moore has 19, on 8 of 8!
Kings no points in 3 minutes.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

The nets have to do something for Moore, erect a monument in CAA, buy him hookers, SOMETHING!


----------



## solidsnake33 (Jan 6, 2007)

one word...... MIKKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worthy:


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Amazing ****

Mikki Moore


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Moore again!


----------



## Eddy15 (Mar 19, 2006)

extend. mikki. moore. NOW


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Adams with the roll, 1/2
up 12
defense
Moore Jams!!! By the way I CALLED carrer high for Mikki, let's see if he does it!
This is a pretty good bench we got


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Moore is playing like martin and dunking the damn ball


----------



## DoctorJay (May 27, 2005)

Holy crap. I love Clinton Mikki Moore. :yay:


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Man, Jason is running the break like it's 02 again!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Carrer High??


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

he is the new big 4... mikki moore


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Solomosn, Miller... Artest... loses it... and draws the last second foul, on the floor. Kidd throws up his hands... protecting Moore. LOL

To Thomas, can't hit, Kidd board.
To Adams, can't hit, can't get the wild follow.
Artest attacking... on Collins, rolls out, off the Nets, Kings ball side out.

Ball into KMart... Artest in the post, and hits.

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

LOL Marc Jackson with the disco refrence, Andrea True Connection?


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

Guys, lets trade Carter and Jefferson for draft picks, and rebuild around Mikki.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

golf clap


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd is shooting well...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

House brings it up… Kidd, jumper and it’s good. LOL
Kidd close to a triple double in the 3rd, 14 points, 8 assists, 7 board.
Kmart can’t hit, Moore long board. Kidd attacking, out to HOUSE… 3!!!

Nets up 69-52, 4:40 to go.

Solmons can’ thit, Artest board, and forces early.

Adams travels.

Good ball though.

-Petey


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Vince who?


How about that ball movement and fast break game?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

hahahahahaha these nets are BALLIN'


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

HOuse for 3 from kidd


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Nets are back!!

DOMINATION!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller, Solomons… into Williamson, can’t hit, Adams board, Kidd pushing… shifting gears, left hand AND HITS!

Kings timeout!

BOOOOOOOOS!
Nets up 71-52!!!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

this team is surely playing better without.. VC..


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

20 to 3 run
holy ****!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lol this is only the Kings, so lets not get too excited.

great game tho.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Even I am booing the Kings.

This is the worst effort I've seen from any team all season.

What a bunch of bums!

Musselman should pull them all out and bench their asses.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

LOL Ian Eagle: put it in a scrapbook. lol


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow.

RJ, uhhhh, you just take your time, ok?


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



ly_yng said:


> Guys, lets trade Carter and Jefferson for draft picks, and rebuild around Mikki.


okay going a little to far


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



jarkid said:


> this team is surely playing better without.. VC..


and RJ and Krstic


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

a simple restart of the computer did the trick for my tvu player.. so stoked to be watching this run


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

I know how we can fix the Nets, let's just take out the first three scoring options and let Mikki Moore carry the scoring load.

(I posted this before the season! No, really. I did!)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Moore the block shot!
Kidd lobs too high to Adams. LOL
Miller into Solomons… Miller, Solomons, Thomas, Out, Williamson the bump, and going to the line, on Moore.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

blockshot by Moore


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Trade em' for KG LOL!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Willaimsons… cuts it to an 18 point Nets lead.

Kidd, House… Kidd… Around the screen, and jumper just grazes rim.

Kmart… Kings turnover. LOL

Cliff, Kidd… Kidd playing a while, think Carter gets major rub in the 4th. House can’t hit. Kidd board! 8th!

Kidd, Cliff, GOES!
Kidd 10 assists.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Willaimsons air ball, Miller board, out to Solomons… 3.

Nets take a timeout. LOL
2:20 to go.

Nets up 73-56!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

kidd needs 2 rebounds


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

2 rebounds to triple double


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Remember that Thread of "Trade Kidd for Bibby and Corlis Williamson" Yeah.

*_yeah_*


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

I think there may be a Bernard Robinson sighting tonight.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

dam it if we had everyone healthy including krstic
there would be no doubt in my mine that we would win the title


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

All this "KMart" business is giving me a headache. He needs a new nickname. Stat.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Mikki Moore's secret: He's got a snake in his trousers.


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



jerkstore said:


> Mikki Moore's secret: He's got a snake in his trousers.


:lol:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ball to MOORE ATTACKING… FOULED LOL

Ian, “They finally found a way to stop Moore, they fouled him!”

Moore drops the 1st!
Misses the 2nd. First miss of the night.
Miller, Artest, Garcia… hits.

Damn, Kings ball movement now.
Kidd, House… Cliff, Kidd, can’t hit, Garcia board.
Pushing… Solomons. 3.
Into Moore… Kidd… Frank calls out a play. Kidd attacking, Boki… can’t hit. Garcia board.

Kings kill clock… DUMB. Solmons, Miller, Artest… Miller… hits a 3. Jeez.
1 of 16 before that attempt.

Kidd burning clock… 

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Call Time OUT!!!! 

what is this ****


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

11:1 run..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff to House… rims in!
Artest around Boki, and Nets had a foul to GIVE!
2.4 on the clock now!
Was on Boki… Moore out!
Boone in!
Miller, Artest… hits top of the backboard.
They cut way into the Nets lead.

Nets up 76-64 after 3.

-Petey


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM (Feb 24, 2006)

The obligatory run by the other team


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Jason Kidd has to go slap around Vince and tell him to lead the Nets to victory!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Dont tell me you guys didn't see this coming. Blowing large leads is routine for this team now, especially with Carter crapping out and no RJ or Krstic.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

here we go again...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn it... 

vince carter come on babby


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

VC is so good he can lead the team from the bench.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

carter PLEASE WAKE UP in the 4th


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

show up for at least one quarter at least geez


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Garcia can't hit the jumper to start... House, Carter... Boone on the roll... can't hit, no foul call.

Williamson down the middle, and a travel called.

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

We're gonna win. Frank will say, we bent but we didn't break.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey everyone! I've been watching the game and I hope nobody is going crazy right now? The Kings were eventually going to make a run, but we weathered the storm and didn't let the lead get cut to single digits. Excute down the stretch and we should start the road trip with a 1-0 record..... GO NETS!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

House, Carter… Around the screen, and Cliff turns it over.
Bibby, Williamson, Somosn… Thomas… tap, tap, tap… 4 or 5 attempts?
Jeez.

Carter, Cliff, House… can’t hit. Solomons board, Garcia…Williamson can’t hit, Boone board… Carter pushing… Cliff, Boki, house on the floor, pull up pop and its good!

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Eddie F'n House


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

house for 2


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Put Jason Kidd In Moron!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

SAR to Garcia who knocks it down.

Someone might want to cover him.
Cliff, House… Can’t hit… Garcia board… and House blocking foul in the backcourt.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Thorn Should Have Signed Rahim!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby… Kidd waiting to come in. Moore there.

SAR gets deep and hits.

Nets lead cut to 8.

Nets timeout.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn we have to shoot the 3


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Is Williams available after being hit in the eye in the 1st half? I don't get why Frank would let VC play PG and not play Williams.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Can Carter wake the **** up, or will we need to give up the lead? wow


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

sigh


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

vince carter is still not willing to attempt.

go nets go


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

you guys are all very emotional basketball fans

why cant we just enjoy the game?


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i am flabbergasted


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd is coming back in.
Carter.... Cliff... 3!
Nets up 11!

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

If anyone is really shocked by this? Then you really don't watch the NBA much or the Nets. I still think we can leave Sac Town with a Win. No matter how it happens? Blow out or in a nail bitter....GO NETS!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

carter is doing more good on the bench... bring in adams!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

vc to cliffy for 3


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



jerkstore said:


> Can Carter wake the **** up, or will we need to give up the lead? wow



the ****? the guy has created every single look Nets had this quarter yet you still *****? This is getting dumb


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby, SAR… SAR hits, but fouled by Moore before the shot. 4th on Moore. Not good.
Solomon air ball.
Timeout. Clock was not moving.
Shot clock had reset, but clock didn’t.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

8:08 put on the clock, more should had been taken off.
Carter up top, can’t hit the 3, and Moore was pushed! ENERGY!
On SAR, 1st on the Kings.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go nets go


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Cliif out the corner
4 on Moore...
*airball*
official timeout
Get Vince off the floor.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



dfunk15 said:


> the ****? the guy has created every single look Nets had this quarter yet you still *****? This is getting dumb


i honestly am not sure what carter has been doing that is so terrible this game. he's been in some foul trouble, but he's playing his hardest. everybody just likes hating on him i guess.

doesn't matter tho. as long as the nets win, and we will win tonight.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

vc still can't shoot the 3


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

How come all the motion and running stops when Vince is in the game?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Bummer, Bibby for 3...
Foul on Moore


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Moore… loses the ball. Gives Garcia the long 3, and hits.

Nets lead cut back to 8.

Kidd, Carter… Hits the fade.

Bibby… SAR… Solomons, Bibby, SAR…. Bibby… hits the 3, first basket of the night.

Kidd, Carter… off on the shovel pass to Moore and Moore fouled. To the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest in, Williamson out.
Nice… Artest can stall the Kings ball movement.
Moore drops the 1st.
Moore 21 has a new career high.
Moore hits.
Moore has 22 now.
Nets up 9!
6:30+ to go.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

dont let shoot the open three, stupid nets


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Mikki Carrer HIGH, and I called it. pat me on the back.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

jarkid said:


> vc still can't shoot the 3


He seems to have no problem shooting it. Making them is another story.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Back and I see the Nets have a comfortable lead and Moore is ballin!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Solomons can’t hit, Carter board.
Solomons called on the reach in.
6:14 to go. 1st personal.

Carter…. Cliff… Moore… Boki. Air ball, shot clock violation.
Timeout called.
5:58 to go. Nets up 9.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Carter is playing soooooo badly, it isnt right. If he cant be consistent then he shouldnt be on the court.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

24 sec violation.
5:54 left to play, hold on tight.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Back and I see the Nets have a comfortable lead and Moore is ballin!


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Petey said:


> Artest in, Williamson out.
> *Nice… Artest can stall the Kings ball movement.*
> Moore drops the 1st.
> Moore 21 has a new career high.
> ...


Imagine if Thorn did Artest for Jefferson. uke:


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

It's nice to see Mikki back playing Mikki Moore basketball.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Has Moore missed a FG? I know he missed at least 1 FT.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Netted said:


> How come all the motion and running stops when Vince is in the game?


I've always wondered why that happens? It's rather frustrating to watch for me personally!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

collins grabs 7 rebounds.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Sac can't hit
Nets can't
but Bibby can?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

funny how attention is directed towards vince failing on the offense end, yet it is our defense that has let us down. how many freakin threes have the kings made in the last 10 minutes?


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Carter can't even make the damn freethrows. sigh


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest to Bibby... around the screen, pass out, over to Garcia, can't hit the 3.
Nets ball.

Down to Carter... out to Cliff, can't hit the 3. Garcia board.

SGarcia... artest the cut can't hit, Kidd board. to Carter, Kidd, Carter to Kidd, can’t hit the 3. Bibby gets to the hop and drops it, apparently Kidd is a board away from a triple double.
Carter, Kidd, off to Carter… Carter is hacked. Foul on Garcia.
Carter to the line for 2.
4:06 to go.
1st attempt of the night.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Carter HAS TO LEAVE THE ORGANIZATION, that was the worst possession of the game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That would have been an amazing dunk


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest to Bibby... around the screen, pass out, over to Garcia, can't hit the 3.
Nets ball.

Down to Carter... out to Cliff, can't hit the 3. Garcia board.

SGarcia... artest the cut can't hit, Kidd board. to Carter, Kidd, Carter to Kidd, can’t hit the 3. Bibby gets to the hop and drops it, apparently Kidd is a board away from a triple double.
Carter, Kidd, off to Carter… Carter is hacked. Foul on Garcia.
Carter to the line for 2.
4:06 to go.
1st attempt of the night.

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Shoot your FT's Vince...
miss on the 1st.. and Second.
Moore with 5 fouls.

Vince...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Netted said:


> He seems to have no problem shooting it. Making them is another story.


yes.. shoot and make is different...

VC is a human tonight.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

wow


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

good job carter cant even make a ft...


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Time Out!!!!


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> funny how attention is directed towards vince failing on the offense end, yet it is our defense that has let us down. how many freakin threes have the kings made in the last 10 minutes?


They've given up only 78 points with 3:30 left to a team that scores +100 regularly.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

carter has cost the nets the game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby off the mark on the 3. Side out… Collins into Carter… driving, Kidd, Carter… over to Adams. Loses it, Collins dives on it, can’t get it, a King and Kidd fights for it… but Kidd was out of bounds.

Bibby, Artest, doubled, out to Bibby, 3.
85-81, 3:10 to go.

Nets had a 20 point lead, too.

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

**** vince. Bench his sorry ***, Frank


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn it.... 4 points game... danm you vince carter


----------



## Eddy15 (Mar 19, 2006)

the captain always doing the right thing


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

goddamnit carter u ****ing scrub do something


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



mjm1 said:


> carter has cost the nets the game.


Carter generates open looks,and they miss it.

That's it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



mjm1 said:


> carter has cost the nets the game.


Vince gets doubled, Vince passes to open shooter, lol how has he cost you the game


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

it's about time to trade Vince Carter.

he is going to retire


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter.... Cliff, Kidd was hit... as he throws it up... Kidd to the free throw line. LOL

What a cagey vet play, checking to see if he was behind the arch. 2:58 to go. Wait, changed to side out?

Timeout.

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

They should not be playing him, but they're gonna. I hope Kidd can spoonfeed him a shot.


----------



## Eddy15 (Mar 19, 2006)

ill telll you what, frank is a d1ck. The offense looked great running through Jkidd. Why change it to VC? Mikki had 20 points with with kidd, everybody was getting shots. House was on fire, everything was clicking.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Why oh why must we slow the game down when VC is in the game? I just don't understand it, but the Nets will win this game regardless..GO NETS!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ok.. why dont we focus on stopping bibby?


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

by being completely useless this game


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



HB said:


> Vince gets doubled, Vince passes to open shooter, lol how has he cost you the game


You missed the 2nd and 3rd quarters? With him on the bench it was constant fastbreaks and ball movement.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Keep the ball in JKidds hands down the stretch. That's all I ask? We have the best PG in the NBA Frank. Lets use him please!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

ARCO is Cursed.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Well Kings were over the limit anyway... so it's to the line for 2, as it was called on the floor.

Kidd misses the 1st.
8 of 15 as a team from the line.
Kidd can't hit.
Miller board.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



VCFSO2000 said:


> Carter generates open looks,and they miss it.
> 
> That's it.


I dont think he sees that


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow Jkidd has joined vince in the sucking department


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Overtime?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn it ... you'd better win this game


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Why oh why must we slow the game down when VC is in the game? I just don't understand it, but the Nets will win this game regardless..GO NETS!


I don't understand this as well.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Bibby attacking… House board. House pulls back. Kidd with some good D.
Carter hanging in the air, can’t hit off the bank. Aret board.

Artest blocked. Gives it up… Kidd pushing, pulls out.

Kidd, House, Cliff, house attacking, can’t hit, Garcia board.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

damn, this is getting intense.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Man, we can't buy a basket or a free throw.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Damnnnmndmandamndm


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

After our complete collapse, now Frank goes back to Kidd to initiate the offense.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

A bucket please? my lord. this is not cool. a fall-apart fourth. This is gonna be a very thin victory.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

the nets is so stupid, we should bench vince for whole game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Bibby attacking… House board. House pulls back. Kidd with some good D.
Carter hanging in the air, can’t hit off the bank. Aret board.

Artest blocked. Gives it up… Kidd pushing, pulls out.

Kidd, House, Cliff, house attacking, can’t hit, Garcia board.

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Now Vince can wake up.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

damn we can't score...so we can't let the kings score lol...


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

jarkid said:


> the nets is so stupid, we should bench vince for whole game


Okay I don't understand you. You are the biggest double standand poster on this board. How is Kidd missing 2 FT's, House missing a layup Carter's fault?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Great Hustle Uncle Cliffy! I Wish You Would've Made The Shot, But Great Hustle....go Nets!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Robinson is dope


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow our defense has been great this game.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

anyone one the ****ing team know how to make a ft? my god


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff!!! that was a ridiculous block


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Man, our D has been awesome...if VC wasn't slumping this game then we'd be up 40.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

1 point game... why can't make the damn free throw....

4 free throw missed in a row ? Kidd and Carter?


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

complete collapse. worse than a middle school team. my god


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I hope Vince has flipped the switch.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

isolation and turnover...

**** you vince


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Defense!! Defense!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

NICE PASS BY VC TO KIDD!! phew...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tell me how Kidd got that bucket, Vince!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Carter just COST THE NETS THE GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Over time ?????????


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby hits, and a foul. Bibby has a chance to cut it to a Nets 1 point lead.
Kings 7-0 run.
Bibby hits.
Kidd now bringing it up.. posting, Cliff, can’t hit. Cliff comes away with it, and timeout.

Nets last FG was at the 7:18 mark in the 4th?

Jeez.

Into Carter… attacking… spins to the rim, Miller knocks it away.\

Bibby the drive, Cliff with the help… Nets ball. Carter to a Kidd attacking, Kidd left hand and it goes!

Bibby the drive and he’s fouled.
Bibby gets the roll on the 1st.
40.6 left on the clock.
Hits again.

Nets lead cut to 1.

Kidd… Carter… drives… down to Moore. loses it, out of bounds. Kings ball, 23.7 left.
Kings timeout.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

why are you guys praying vince can 'wake up' now? he's completely useless and should be on the bench anyway right? you did say we are a completley different and much better team without him?


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Pleas Keep The Ball In The Best Point Guards Hands!!! Damn It! ****ers


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

eh VC???


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

...23.7 Left...I can't even watch.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Balla 15 said:


> Okay I don't understand you. You are the biggest double standand poster on this board. How is Kidd missing 2 FT's, House missing a layup Carter's fault?


Vince Carter... thank you...

turnover..


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Why Is Vc Even Starting The Offense Up Top? Keep The Ball In Kidds Hands!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd with another triple double...but regardless, they gotta pull this one out.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

this is the worst game for nets


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

I can't believe this. This is sad. Vince has been horrendous tonight.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

VC can make everything right tonight with a basket here to win the game. Lets go!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd has his 83rd triple double apparently. Better get the “W”!
Into Bibby.
Can’;t hit. Miller board… no good, out to Bibby, Bibby hits. 14 straight for the kings by Bibby now.
10.3 left on the clock.

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Holy SH.. Overtime plaese?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

NO isolation for VC anymore...

i am not double standard player


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

No fouls!!!


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

carter just crossed the line from scrub to mentally retarded


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

****, cant get a rebound again


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Go Nets! We Can Still Win This Game!


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

HB said:


> Tell me how Kidd got that bucket, Vince!


Nobody is saying he isn't doing anything right. The offense is just no where near as good with him in there. No where near.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

lose


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



jarkid said:


> NO isolation for VC anymore...
> 
> *i am not double standard player*


lol. yes you are.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

no freaking rebounds


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Let me predict this. We get fouled, but cant hit the FT's


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

new york all over again


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Franks Idiotic Coaching Cost Us This Game If We Lose! Why Is Vc Initiating The Offense With Kidd On The Floor? Especially When He's Playing Horrible!


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Carter will still get the heavy criticism on this board no matter what...But if the Nets win...It'll calm down a little LOL.

Wow.

I can't believe we freakin blow that kind of lead again.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn... if you isolation again.. i will damn u


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Unbelievable


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Netted said:


> Nobody is saying he isn't doing anything right. The offense is just no where near as good with him in there. No where near.


Thats because they are trying to exploit the doubles, how many times in this 4th quarter has Mark Jackson mentioned that. Unless of course we are watching different games


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller steps in front of Moore but still Nets ball.

Nets have to go 3/4 court now.

Kidd into the lane, throws it up... tip no good.

Kings win 88-87.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

:sigh:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lets


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

ughh


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



HB said:


> Thats because they are trying to exploit the doubles, how many times in this 4th quarter has Mark Jackson mentioned that. Unless of course we are watching different games


Hey did you watch the whole game?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Signing off


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

LOSE... thanks


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Man, this one was absolutely HORRIBLE to watch. Played great D, bench guys stepped up, Mikki steps up again, Kidd gets a triple double but terrible decision making down the stretch really costs us the game. I just don't get how Frank changed the offensive strategy in the 4th when VC came in when in the first 1-3 quarters our offense and faskbreak was working flawlessly.


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM (Feb 24, 2006)

That sucked


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

anddddd there u go...complete ****ing collapse


----------



## Treeman (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



jarkid said:


> LOSE... thanks



You said that like three times already...


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

Go Vince!!!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

this board is going to have a nuclear explosion all i could say DAMN U CARTER but good effort by the way from the Nets bench


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

trade VC.... thanks...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

I Blame This ****ing Lose On Frank And Vc Alone! Frank For Slowing The Game Down When The Team Was Flowing On Offense, And Vc For Just Having A Brain Fart The Entire Night! Just Highly Dissappointed And Upset Right Now. A Game The Nets Should've Won. Oh Well Onto The Next Game On Wed..go Nets!


----------



## njrocky (Nov 25, 2006)

Vince should have stayed in foul trouble. Running the offense thru him was the reason we lost.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Vince starting on the allstar team is a big ****ing joke. He is not even in the same league as lebron, wade or even bosh


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

u guys are idiots trade vince!! the nets simply couldnt hit shots down the stretch!!


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



MrCharisma said:


> Man, this one was absolutely HORRIBLE to watch. Played great D, bench guys stepped up, Mikki steps up again, Kidd gets a triple double but terrible decision making down the stretch really costs us the game. I just don't get how Frank changed the offensive strategy in the 4th when VC came in when in the first 1-3 quarters our offense and faskbreak was working flawlessly.


so Kings comeback from 20 didnt start at the end of 3rd? It was already a 10 point game when vince checked in the 4th.


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Kidd screwed up down the stretch also. But that gets overlooked .Its all Carter's fault.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



MrCharisma said:


> Man, this one was absolutely HORRIBLE to watch. Played great D, bench guys stepped up, Mikki steps up again, Kidd gets a triple double but terrible decision making down the stretch really costs us the game. I just don't get how Frank changed the offensive strategy in the 4th when VC came in when in the first 1-3 quarters our offense and faskbreak was working flawlessly.


i have NEVER seen a team with a more laughably pathetic 4th quarter execution... every damn time we have a big lead, we have to cling on for dear life. and tonight the rock bottom...blowing a 20 pt THIRD quarter lead. jesus are u friggin kidding me. kidd gets a pass for the missed fts cause he carried the team. but carter? turned the ball over all night, completely useless, cant even redeem himself by making ONE of 2 fts? im literally seeing red right now


----------



## Brasil (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm so mad... Vince Carter is just a LOSER.

Trade him for something.


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah, Frank is the 80+% FT shooter that missed 4 down the stretch. frank is the 1 turning the ball over down the stretch and letting mike bibby get in that *** by playing all-nba defense.

on the bright side though, in the Kidd-era Nets have almost always reacted well after a crushing loss where they loose a big lead. but then again, this is not that team, 1st game of a long road trip, this could be a start of a long loosing streak.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Mind you Vince took only one shot down that stretch. Lol all the guys who got the open looks, no mention of them hmmm


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

What is it about rco Arena that the nets can't seem to get a win there? It was like someone put a lid on the rim in the fourth, we were missing wide open jumpers, point blank layups. Damn, fear the cowbell


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

so your telling me had vince stayed on the bench we would have outscored the kings by 20 in the 4rth u need to get your heads checked it was pure coincedence!! that they struggled in the 4rt!! last time i check jason didnt hit any shots in the 4rth and miss 2 crucial free throws like Carter!!


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

I blame Kidd for missing his two FT's...some leader he is! Not to mention he almost lost us the all on that last play 

(I'm just kidding but I still find it funny nobody was blamming Kidd when he missed his 2 FT's)


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

They score 27 in the 2nd and 29 in the 3rd both quarters where Vince was watching from the sideline.

Why do they play completely differently with him in the game? Is he retarded and only knows one way to play??

It's like 2 different teams out there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Netted said:


> They score 27 in the 2nd and 29 in the 3rd both quarters where Vince was watching from the sideline.
> 
> Why do they play completely differently with him in the game? Is he retarded and only knows one way to play??
> 
> It's like 2 different teams out there.


Is Mark Jackson stupid?


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow can't believe the Nets lost.. Caught that game after the Nugs game.. Don't see how VC fans can defend him tonight..Bad TO's.. Missed FT's between him and Kidd.. The Nets can't have Carter initiating offense when he's in a funk..


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

why the **** does Kidd get a pass? cause he gets triple doubles? some of these fans are a joke. whats next, you're gonna pretend that Kidd was shutting down Artest, while Bibby was scoring 14 consecutive points on VC?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



HB said:


> Mind you Vince took only one shot down that stretch. Lol all the guys who got the open looks, no mention of them hmmm


don't bother HB


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

ummm vince started the 3rd quarter and was part of the team when they made the run!!


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

HB said:


> Mind you Vince took only one shot down that stretch. Lol all the guys who got the open looks, no mention of them hmmm


Completely different kind of shots from what they got without him there.

Again, did you watch the whole game?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

add the fact that the kings couldnt hit a shot in the 3rd and that had nothing to do with Vince being on the floor or off the floor!!!!!!!


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

i have stayed quiet all season but this team has no heart the raptors will win this divison. just sorry


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



demens said:


> why the **** does Kidd get a pass? cause he gets triple doubles? some of these fans are a joke. whats next, you're gonna pretend that Kidd was shutting down Artest, while Bibby was scoring 14 consecutive points on VC?


Sshhhhhh, Vince was on Bibby. Vince also took all the shots in the fourth. Vince passed to Moore on that last play, and Vince took the last show. lol comedy


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



squaleca said:


> ummm vince started the 3rd quarter and was part of the team when they made the run!!


Picked up his 4th foul early and sat.


----------



## Eddy15 (Mar 19, 2006)

the team made the run with vince carter on the bench. Were talking about a 15 million dollar player here. I hope vince comes out guns blazing next game


----------



## nets_waterboy (Sep 6, 2005)

F U C K vince carter, laura frank!!!! they cost us this game. FIRE frank and trade vc.:curse:


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

Netted said:


> Completely different kind of shots from what they got without him there.
> 
> Again, did you watch the whole game?


I watched the game and for the first 5 or 6 minutes of the 4th quarter Vince provided teammates with MANY open looks and not many were capitalized on


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



HB said:


> Mind you Vince took only one shot down that stretch. Lol all the guys who got the open looks, no mention of them hmmm



Its a no win situation for him. He was getting doubled so he was creating open looks, no one was making them but they were whining about him not scoring. If he started to shoot against double teams they would ***** about him forcing and taking bad shots.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Netted said:


> Completely different kind of shots from what they got without him there.
> 
> Again, did you watch the whole game?


I came in the 4th Yes, and the Nets had a pretty significant lead. Vince doubled, Vince finds open teammate lol what do you mean they were completely different kind of shots. Whats so difficult about making an open shot


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

That's the problem I have when VC is on the court and when he isn't. For whatever reason the teams offensive flow just gets slowed down to a crawl and we become the Indiana Pacers on offense. I like my offense free flowing (as it should be), and another thing it always kills the Nets momentum when this happens. I can't be the only Nets Fan that sees this...Can I?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Netted said:


> Picked up his 4th foul early and sat.



yea but he still played the 3rd and they he was part of the run and last time i checked they were up by 20 with him on the bench and down by 10 with him on the bench!!


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Some people here are plain blind. VC had a terrible game though. But then so did Kidd, and the ENTIRE NETS team down the stretch.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol its Deja Vu again, see y'all at Golden State


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Balla 15 said:


> I blame Kidd for missing his two FT's...some leader he is! Not to mention he almost lost us the all on that last play
> 
> (I'm just kidding but I still find it funny nobody was blamming Kidd when he missed his 2 FT's)


well when both players miss 2 crucial fts, who do u blame, the guy carrying the team all night wit ha triple double, or the scrub who had been turning the ball over all night and missing shots left and right


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



HB said:


> Is Mark Jackson stupid?


Actually yes he was tonight. When he was talking about putting the ball in vince's hands i wanted to punch my tv.

Again, did you watch the whole game???


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

teams that run don't necessarily run down the stretch of close games

have you seen the suns play? nash controls the ball in primarily half-court sets down the stretch. yes, steve nash takes the clutch shots.

vince did slow down the tempo, but he was not the single reason for it.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



HB said:


> Mind you Vince took only one shot down that stretch. Lol all the guys who got the open looks, no mention of them hmmm


You should know that those other guys were the reason they build a 20 point lead with Vince rotting on the bench. They stepped up in the absence of two starters, while Vince didn't. And taking only one shot down the stretch isn't a good thing, when your 2nd and 3rd leading scorers are out with injuries and the team needs you to score


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

THE NETS HAD OPEN LOOKS IN THE 4th QUARTER. THEY DIDNT MAKE ANYTHING. Vince himself drove and created at least 4 or 5 open shots to Eddie House and Cliff Robinson. THEY DIDN'T HIT. On the other end, the Kings scored and that was the ball game.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> That's the problem I have when VC is on the court and when he isn't. For whatever reason the teams offensive flow just gets slowed down to a crawl and we become the Indiana Pacers on offense. I like my offense free flowing (as it should be), and another thing it always kills the Nets momentum when this happens. I can't be the only Nets Fan that sees this...Can I?


Nope not at all. It's beyond frustrating.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Netted said:


> Picked up his 4th foul early and sat.


Nets had a 10 point lead when he went out in 3rd , Nets had a 10 point lead when he checked back in 4th


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Netted said:


> Actually yes he was tonight. When he was talking about putting the ball in vince's hands i wanted to punch my tv.
> 
> Again, did you watch the whole game???


Why do I have to watch the whole game, when the part I saw the Nets were leading by like 13. Explain to me how an open shot is not a good shot? Because thats what I saw Vince getting the team when I got back


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



SetShotWilly said:


> You should know that those other guys were the reason they build a 20 point lead with Vince rotting on the bench. They stepped up in the absence of two starters, while Vince didn't. And taking only one shot down the stretch isn't a good thing, when your 2nd and 3rd leading scorers are out with injuries and the team needs you to score


Would you prefer him shoot over doubles, how is he supposed to score when doubled? Or are you going to tell me he didnt get doubled


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

HB, do you have League Pass?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



HB said:


> Is Mark Jackson stupid?


You watch the post game show.

He and Ian both just commented on how the offense ran differently in the 4th quarter where guys like Mikki got fewer touches. Look at Mikki's line and where all his production came from via the play by play.

As I said yesterday, the Nets are NOT a good jump shooting team. What the hell is open looks going to get the team? This isn't like the 1st time we've seen it.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> teams that run don't necessarily run down the stretch of close games
> 
> have you seen the suns play? nash controls the ball in primarily half-court sets down the stretch. yes, steve nash takes the clutch shots.
> 
> vince did slow down the tempo, but he was not the single reason for it.


I am completely aware of that, but they still play the exact same style that has them the lead or got them back into a game, and that is by attacking even in the halfcourt set. When VC is on the court or off the Nets are 2 completely different teams, and that's what I don't like as a Nets Fan. Not a VC fan or Kidd Fan, or whoever the **** else who has a a Nets Jersey on. The teams play is different and it's almost never for the better!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Dark Knight said:


> HB, do you have league pass?


Yup, but for some reason was blacked out tonight so I used TVU player


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

vince had a very bad game guys, but the hate exhibited on this board all solely focused onto him for being the only reason for our loss is overwhelming.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



HB said:


> I came in the 4th Yes, and the Nets had a pretty significant lead. Vince doubled, Vince finds open teammate lol what do you mean they were completely different kind of shots. Whats so difficult about making an open shot


I was watching it and thinking the whole time that now the Vince fans will understand what all the Nets fans have been talking about when it comes to ball movement and the fastbreak. Ghoti said it best over here.

The difference is rhythm and unlike what Jackson says they were not rhythm shots.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Petey said:


> You watch the post game show.
> 
> He and Ian both just commented on how the offense ran differently in the 4th quarter where guys like Mikki got fewer touches. Look at Mikki's line and where all his production came from via the play by play.
> 
> ...


they were hitting all of their opne looks during their run


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



MonStrSquad*JK said:


> That's the problem I have when VC is on the court and when he isn't. For whatever reason the teams offensive flow just gets slowed down to a crawl and we become the Indiana Pacers on offense. I like my offense free flowing (as it should be), and another thing it always kills the Nets momentum when this happens. I can't be the only Nets Fan that sees this...Can I?


I agree. Completely. I can't even express my anger over this very painful loss.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Petey said:


> You watch the post game show.
> 
> He and Ian both just commented on how the offense ran differently in the 4th quarter where guys like Mikki got fewer touches. Look at Mikki's line and where all his production came from via the play by play.
> 
> ...


I honestly dont know why Frank thought it was in his best interest to go through Vince, I am thinking probably exploit the doubles BUT what I saw were players got open looks and it was their responsibility to score it. Cliff had a couple of great looks in that 4th and squandered it.


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

Slowing down the game is moreso Frank's fault than Vince's. I highly doubt Vince has asked Frank that everytime he's in the game that nobody should run. You can even see when Vince is not even involved in the play. If some gets a rebound and starts to run they stop themselves, Carter doesn't stop them.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



fruitcake said:


> they were hitting all of their opne looks during their run


Good ball movement and rhythm shots. It was like 3 or 4 passes before the shot. Not Vince pounding it from the top of the key making a move and kicking it out. That's Marbury ball. It's for losers.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Netted said:


> I was watching it and thinking the whole time that now the Vince fans will understand what all the Nets fans have been talking about when it comes to ball movement and the fastbreak. Ghoti said it best over here.
> 
> The difference is rhythm and unlike what Jackson says they were not rhythm shots.


Vince doesnt call the plays remember that. Some of you act like he dictates what happens on the court. Frank chose to go through Vince and not Kidd. Vince did his part by finding the open players


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

just got bak.. left when we were up 11.. what the **** happened! ><


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



HB said:


> I honestly dont know why Frank thought it was in his best interest to go through Vince, I am thinking probably exploit the doubles BUT what I saw were players got open looks and it was their responsibility to score it. Cliff had a couple of great looks in that 4th and squandered it.


I so wish you could have seen it all HB. It was beautiful. We played like the Suns, but with better defense. The ball was passed all over the place. I wish the team would play like that with Vince, but they so rarely do. We would have totally got what all us Nets Princeton offense guys have been taling about.


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



elsaic15 said:


> well when both players miss 2 crucial fts, who do u blame, the guy carrying the team all night wit ha triple double, or the scrub who had been turning the ball over all night and missing shots left and right



maybe the one thats the best defender on the team that let the guy he was guarding score ALLLLLL the points in the comeback?

btw, next time some of you wanna blame the refs for killing the nets, look back at this game. the team got TONS of breaks down the stretch that so easely could have been fouls, but no calls. yet they still lost.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



fruitcake said:


> they were hitting all of their opne looks during their run


How many of those scoring chances came going at the basket?

How much more ball movement where everyone was involved?

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Again I'm not just blaming VC here. Because coach Frank is to blame, as well as Kidd for missing 2 ft's, but the fact remains that the Nets were rolling and then "BAM" instead of continueing to stay with what got you the lead (makes sense right?). Frank pulls well a Frank move and completely slows the game down and takes the ball out of Kidds hands and runs the offense through VC, and to me you don't change what isn't broke. As the old saying goes. I don't get to watch many Nets games being in FL, and being that I stood up late to finally catch a game. I'm just very upset and dissappointed as I stated before in previous posts.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Netted said:


> I so wish you could have seen it all HB. It was beautiful. We played like the Suns, but with better defense. The ball was passed all over the place. I wish the team would play like that with Vince, but they so rarely do. We would have totally got what all us Nets Princeton offense guys have been taling about.


You know the little voice that yells whenever the Nets rebound to rush down the court, and the little voice that screams the opposing teams plays for the Nets to try and defend is also the same little voice that calls out what plays for the Nets to run. That little voice is the one responsible for what offense the Nets run.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Netted said:


> I so wish you could have seen it all HB. It was beautiful. We played like the Suns, but with better defense. The ball was passed all over the place. I wish the team would play like that with Vince, but they so rarely do. We would have totally got what all us Nets Princeton offense guys have been taling about.


I think with VC out Frank relies on a more balanced attack lead and faciliated by Kidd but when VC is in the game Frank relies on VC a ton b/c as we know he's a special player but tonight he just had a really off night. I would like to see Frank stick with the Kidd faciliated principals of the princeton/motion offense WITH VC on the court to get VC some shots off screens and then here and there let VC get some iso's in once VC's in rhythm.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



HB said:


> Vince doesnt call the plays remember that. Some of you act like he dictates what happens on the court. Frank chose to go through Vince and not Kidd. Vince did his part by finding the open players


So you think Frank is calling completely different plays when Vince is in? If so, why? Why go away from something very succesful? Frank is a sucker for sticking with something when it works.

I think half the time the ball gets into VInce's hands and he stops and looks to make something happen. I think when Kidd talks about solid defense and good ballmovement as keys to success I think the ball movement part is directed towards Vince. Frank will do whatever Kidd asks and we know Kidd is not happy with the iso's and the kick out jumpers.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Netted said:


> So you think Frank is calling completely different plays when Vince is in? If so, why? Why go away from something very succesful? Frank is a sucker for sticking with something when it works.
> 
> I think half the time the ball gets into VInce's hands and he stops and looks to make something happen. I think when Kidd talks about solid defense and good ballmovement as keys to success I think the ball movement part is directed towards Vince. Frank will do whatever Kidd asks and we know Kidd is not happy with the iso's and the kick out jumpers.


Because Larry is yelling plays out most of the game, of course he is the one that wants the ball in Vince's hands. Even though their offense is pathetic, they do try and run some sort of play and Frank is usually yelling it.

Ask yourself this, whats stopping Kidd from taking control of the offense if he isnt satisfied with the ball going through Vince. Of course its what the coach mandates.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



HB said:


> You know the little voice that yells whenever the Nets rebound to rush down the court, and the little voice that screams the opposing teams plays for the Nets to try and defend is also the same little voice that calls out what plays for the Nets to run. That little voice is the one responsible for what offense the Nets run.


Yeah, but why not continue the motion with VInce? Can he not play that way? Is that why everything changes when just he comes into the game? Maybe Lawrence is an idiot, but all his idiocy seems to mostly be around how he uses Carter and mostly Carter. Strange.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Netted said:


> Yeah, but why not continue the motion with VInce? Can he not play that way? Is that why everything changes when just he comes into the game? Maybe Lawrence is an idiot, but all his idiocy seems to be around how he uses Carter and only Carter. Strange.


I am totally with you on Kidd having the ball in his hands and Vince working off the ball. For one Vince isnt as good a ball handler. The sad part about all this is this happens a lot. Its not a one time thing, it happens frequently. Frank goes away from whats working and the team collapses.

I am lost on that one though, I think they dont want Vince turning into a chucker, cause with Kidd having the ball you will put Vince on the 3pt line. But Kidd is very smart with making judgements. I think Frank has to learn to trust his point guard more.


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

So are you saying that Frank is NOT calling somethign entirely different when Vince is in the game Netted? The fact of the matter is, L.Frank designs plays. Should he revert to Vince iso-fest ever? NO. I've campaigned against that forever. But he refuses to do so and tonight it cost us.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Frustrating lose everyone, but I'm calling it a night. I'd just like to say something to all my fellow Nets Fans after tonights very frustrating lose "Just drink some proon juice and let the ****t go"....You'll all sleep easy and feel better in the morning....Onto GS on Wednesday...GO NETS!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oh by the way Vince Carter is NOT a point guard, so they can start on their road to improvement by cutting that crap out.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

purplehaze89 said:


> So are you saying that Frank is NOT calling somethign entirely different when Vince is in the game Netted? The fact of the matter is, L.Frank designs plays. Should he revert to Vince iso-fest ever? NO. I've campaigned against that forever. But he refuses to do so and tonight it cost us.


I think at times he isn't. I think when the ball swings around to Carter he stops and trys to make something happen. When you see the ball being handed off to Carter at the top of the key it's a completely different thing that's the isofest that has always driven me nuts and seemed to be dwindling a lot lately (except for most of the 4th qtr tonite).

Can Carter not play off the ball?? Is that why we get this ****? Something is making zero sense. Why a team plays a completely different style of ball when one player enters the game is maddening.


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



peg182 said:


> i know one person who is definitely NOT the problem: JASON KIDD!! :yay: 83rd triple double YAY!!


mmyeah



MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Again I'm not just blaming VC here. Because coach Frank is to blame, as well as Kidd for missing 2 ft's, but the fact remains that the Nets were rolling and then "BAM" instead of continueing to stay with what got you the lead (makes sense right?). Frank pulls well a Frank move and completely slows the game down and takes the ball out of Kidds hands and runs the offense through VC, and to me you don't change what isn't broke. As the old saying goes. I don't get to watch many Nets games being in FL, and being that I stood up late to finally catch a game. I'm just very upset and dissappointed as I stated before in previous posts.


actually, nets started losing the lead while carter was still on the bench. so yeah, it DOES make sense to put your best offensive player/closer back in the game when you're team is struggling to score and run the offense through him. BAM


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

after a loss like this, when even when we were up 20 u could see what was coming, and when it actually happens, like its a scripted horror movie and its unfolding before your eyes, can one really be blamed for being cynical? this loss was more painful than the suns game.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Frustrating lose everyone, but I'm calling it a night. I'd just like to say something to all my fellow Nets Fans after tonights very frustrating lose "Just drink some proon juice and let the ****t go"....You'll all sleep easy and feel better in the morning....Onto GS on Wednesday...GO NETS!


:lol: I hear ya. I'm outta here too. Goodnight guys.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Who wants to join the Vince Carter is not a point guard club? I think a lot of progress can be made if Frank doesnt have Vince trying to run the offense.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



demens said:


> mmyeah
> 
> 
> 
> actually, nets started losing the lead while carter was still on the bench. so yeah, it DOES make sense to put your best offensive player/closer back in the game when you're team is struggling to score and run the offense through him. BAM


Every team goes on a run. BAM


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

i dont get it. so because every team goes on the run it DOESN'T make sense to have your best scoring option in the game while its happening?


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

btw, isn't this basically the same thing that happened in the Knick game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Netted said:


> I think at times he isn't. I think when the ball swings around to Carter he stops and trys to make something happen. When you see the ball being handed off to Carter at the top of the key it's a completely different thing that's the isofest that has always driven me nuts and seemed to be dwindling a lot lately (except for most of the 4th qtr tonite).
> 
> *Can Carter not play off the ball?? Is that why we get this ****? Something is making zero sense. Why a team plays a completely different style of ball when one player enters the game is maddening.*


What I asked in another thread. Carter and Kidd are both taking up a huge portion of the Nets salary cap. Both are max and very talented players. I think he runs an offense that he thinks will be beneficial to both. AND that will cost the Nets games like it has here and in other games this season.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



demens said:


> btw, isn't this basically the same thing that happened in the Knick game.


This has been happening since 2005


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



HB said:


> This has been happening since 2005


So I don't know why people are blaming everyone for missing the open looks Carter creates. It's expected. They streaky shooters.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Petey said:


> So I don't know why people are blaming everyone for missing the open looks Carter creates. It's expected. They streaky shooters.
> 
> -Petey


I think its disturbing though that they keep going away from whats working and reverting to things that dont. Tonight's sequence was no different from the losses at Miami in the playoffs, and thats just off the top of my head. Frank is one heck of a defensive coach, but he really has to rethink this whole offense thing, especially in the fourth. How many times this season have the Nets blown huge leads? This loss sucks cause this was a game they had nicely in the bag. If Vince wasnt part of the run, then dont try to force feed him into the game, keep the ball in Kidd's hands.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



HB said:


> I think its disturbing though that they keep going away from whats working and reverting to things that dont. Tonight's sequence was no different from the losses at Miami in the playoffs, and thats just off the top of my head. Frank is one heck of a defensive coach, but he really has to rethink this whole offense thing, especially in the fourth. How many times this season have the Nets blown huge leads? This loss sucks cause this was a game they had nicely in the bag. *If Vince wasnt part of the run, then dont try to force feed him into the game, keep the ball in Kidd's hands.*


Coach, GM, Player, team overall looks retarded if you don't utilize a max player.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Petey said:


> Coach, GM, Player, team overall looks retarded if you don't utilize a max player.
> 
> -Petey


I see what you are getting at Petey. But I just dont see that as being a recipe for success. The goal is to try and win games, I hope everyone on the team is on the same page on that. If they are, then players shouldnt mind sacrificing touches to win.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



HB said:


> I see what you are getting at Petey. But I just dont see that as being a recipe for success. The goal is to try and win games, I hope everyone on the team is on the same page on that. If they are, then players shouldnt mind sacrificing touches to win.


In a perfect world that would work. In the NBA with large contract, huge endorsements, personal awards and accomplishments it's pretty hard to put aside egos.

Also the Nets play before the New York media. If Carter or Kidd's not utilized, everyone from Thorn on down will get reamed.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Petey said:


> In a perfect world that would work. In the NBA with large contract, huge endorsements, personal awards and accomplishments it's pretty hard to put aside egos.
> 
> Also the Nets play before the New York media. If Carter or Kidd's not utilized, everyone from Thorn on down will get reamed.
> 
> -Petey


This is a very intriguing way to look at things, I never thought of it that way but if this is true, its really sad


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Petey said:


> Coach, GM, Player, team overall looks retarded if you don't utilize a max player.
> 
> -Petey


Not if you're winning.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Dark Knight said:


> Not if you're winning.


Don't look like a bunch of idiots for signing him or not trading him then?

So yeah, still look like idiots. 

IE Tim Thomas. Did Paxson catch any flax for the numbers he put up after being cut? From what I recall yes.

Lets not confuse Vince Carter with Chris Webber (horrid deals, horrid knees) or Jalen Rose (over the hill to put it nice?). He has a max contract as he can put stats up. He has to be on the court. He has to take part in what he's getting paid to do.

What team out there will have a 30 year old making max money sitting on the bench? Or having no plays run through him or for him?

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Petey said:


> Don't look like a bunch of idiots for signing him or not trading him then?
> 
> So yeah, still look like idiots.
> 
> ...


If a team is winning, then they cannot be second guessed. If Vince's style of play, or Frank's management of Vince's style of play, is detrimental to the team, then he needs to be on the bench when the time comes. That, or he needs to be traded, or Frank needs to be fired. One of these three needs to happen, or this team gets swept in the 1st round, if they even get there.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

sigh.... if we still play like this , just get out in the 1st round.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*



Dark Knight said:


> If a team is winning, then they cannot be second guessed. If Vince's style of play, or Frank's management of Vince's style of play, is detrimental to the team, then he needs to be on the bench when the time comes. That, or he needs to be traded, or Frank needs to be fired. One of these three needs to happen, or this team gets swept in the 1st round, if they even get there.


I used the example of Tim Thomas. The Bulls had a good record last year. The Nets are not the Knicks where they have such a payroll, Isiah as GM trading with no vision but to stockpile players, they will get roasted win or not, if they sit a max player.

-Petey


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Game 42 - Sacramento Kings vs New Jersey Nets - Monday, January 22, 2007 10:00 P*

the easy solution would be to get a coach that knows how to run an offense, and have frank be in charge of defense


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Nets will never win another game.


----------

